# TOP-APPS24.com



## blacky18 (15 Januar 2011)

Jetzt gebe ich soch sehr acht und habe nun wieder eine Rechnung über 96€ mir eingehandelt unter der im Titel genannten Seite.
Hatte nur nach einigen Seiten gesucht die APPS für Nokia C6-00 haben und mußte mich natürlich anmelden um überhaupt was zu sehen. Und ich habe nichts bestellt und auch keine Bestellbestätigung oder sonstwas bekommen und heite kam eine Mail mit im Anhang die Rechnung als PDF. Keinerlei sonstige Hinweise auf  Rücktrittsrecht usw. Ach ja im Kopf ersehe ich
Apps World LTD. - Arcade Avenue 34 - N3 2JU London.

Ist dies auch schon irgendwo aufgetaucht und wie sieht es hier mit den Belehrungen usw. aus.

viele Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2011)

TOP-APPS24.com > Bist wohl als einer der ersten  durch Ziel gegangen: 
( Google wird  sie erst ab jetzt kennen ) 
Gestern   anonym registriert


> Domain Name: TOP-APPS24.COM
> *Creation Date: 14-jan-2011*
> DomainsByProxy.com
> 15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
> ...



Emailmahnmüll bestens geeignet um vom Spamfilter abgeschossen zu werden


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2011)

> * 5 Preise und Zahlungsbedingungen*
> 
> Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt acht Euro pro Monat inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe.
> Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt 24 Monate.
> Das vertraglich geschuldete Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung wird dem Kunden jeweils für zwölf (12) Monate im Voraus in Rechnung gestellt







Preis nur in AGB vorhanden. Auf der Anmeldeseite kein Preis zu sehen. Man könnte ja mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen,kommen sicher noch mehr "Geschädigte"


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> und mußte mich natürlich anmelden um überhaupt was zu sehen.


Man meldet sich nirgends an, bevor man nicht weiß, wer oder was das ist, wo 
man sich anmelden soll.  

Eine Suche bei Google, die keinen einzigen ( vertrauenswürdigen) Treffer liefert, 
ist Grund genug  keine Daten preiszugeben und  läßt  erstmal die Finger davon, 
bis man genaueres erfahren hat


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2011)

blacky18 schrieb:


> Hatte nur nach einigen Seiten gesucht die APPS für Nokia C6-00 haben und mußte mich natürlich anmelden um überhaupt was zu sehen.


Hab das versucht nachzuvollziehen. Weder über Googleadsensewerbung noch 
über echte Treffer kann ich diese  Abzockerseite für > apps  nokia c6-00  ( kostenlos ) finden. 
Möglicherweise taucht der Werbe/Treffer nur im/über das  Smartphone auf.


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2011)

geht auf wie ein Ballon > Google

Stichwort > Staschik UG


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2011)

top-apps24.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Postanschrift / Service-Anfragen:*
> 
> R.A.S.T. GmbH
> Global Gateway 2478
> ...


  Eine GmbH auf den Seychellen, die spinnen doch!


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

So sieht die Willkommensmail aus


> Hallo blablabla blablabla,
> 
> willkommen bei top-apps24.***
> 
> ...


Widerrufsbelehrung gibts nicht. Auch kein Mail - Anhang


----------



## blacky18 (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich versuche mal den Weg auf zu zeichnen wie ich da hin kam:

Ich habe diese Seite eigentlcih nie besucht, wenigstens nicht bewußt
Ich kam über Aldi auf Umwegen auf die Seite.
Und zwar über " ALDI SÜD - ALDI Qualität & Sicherheit " und da bin ich dann, weil ich meinte das auch können zu müssen dann über fTRACE unten rechts auf der Seite nach der fTRACE Seite und da wieder ganz unten über den Link Download Barcode Reader  auf deren " Download Barcodereader - fTRACE " Seite.

Ich fand dann bei denen unter dem Link von Quickmark Barcode Reader " http://www.quickmark.cn/En/basic/download.asp " meinen Nokia und auch das Modell C6-00 
na und dann bin ich da auf Download gegangen.

Ich wollte halt nur auch die Daten der Artikel von ALDI altersmäßti und Hersteller usw. überprüfen.
Bin nicht über eine Suchmaschine da rein, aber das ich von ganz wo anders dann eine Rechnung erhalten. war dann schon ein wenig schockierend.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich habe eben auch mal versucht, mich da überhaupt anzumelden. Ich habe auch prompt Antwort bekommen:



> Hallo Donald Duck,
> 
> willkommen bei Top-Apps.net.
> 
> ...


Das ist übrigens die uneditierte Antwortmail. Rechnungsversand funktioniert also schon. Ein Telefon kaufen die sich wahrscheinlich, sobald die ersten Rechnungen bezahlt wurden...


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Das mit der Telefonnummer stand bei mir nicht. War auch die com Domain


----------



## blacky18 (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ich habe eben auch mal versucht, mich da überhaupt anzumelden. Ich habe auch prompt Antwort bekommen:
> 
> Das ist übrigens die uneditierte Antwortmail. Rechnungsversand funktioniert also schon. Ein Telefon kaufen die sich wahrscheinlich, sobald die ersten Rechnungen bezahlt wurden...


Ist komisch, denn das ich gleich eine Rechnung bekomme, das kam bei mir nicht, ich bekam heute dir Rechnung und hatte mich gestern angemeldet. aber wie im VOrpost geschrieben ging bei mir der Weg über Aldi-Süd und ftrace und dann nach Quickmark und dort mußte ich die Daten eingeben um mich an zu melden um überhaupt zu sehen, was da ist, also über den Download kam die Anmeldung. Ja und die Rechnung  bekam ich heute und da ist im Kopf nun das TOP-APPS24.com dann angegeben, kannte ich vorher nicht


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Das scheint sich ja auch gerade erst im Aufbau zu befinden:
www.top-apps.net
Willkommen bei TOP-APPS.NET
www.my-appsland.info
www.myappsland.info
www.my-appsland.net
.
.
.

Und stinkt halt aus allen Poren...


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> ich bekam heute dir Rechnung


Wie ist denn die Bankverbindung von der GmbH im indischen Ozean Kannst die Bank ja mit einem Schreiben beglücken
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


----------



## blacky18 (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich habe gerade mal Aldi-Süd darüber informiert, wohin man mit dem gut gemeinten Lebensmittelsicherheitstip hin kommt, wenn man die Daten über sein Handy auch lesen möchte.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:28:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:26:11 ----------




Goblin schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Bankverbindung von der GmbH im indischen Ozean Kannst die Bank ja mit einem Schreiben beglücken
> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


Also hier bei mir auf der Rechnung ist die Kto -Nr: 0020013890 und die 
BLZ 512 308 00 und als Bank steht da Wirecard Bank

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:33:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:28:59 ----------

das ergab sie Suche:
Wirecard Bank, 85630 Grasbrunn
BLZ: 51230800
SWIFT-BIC: WIREDEMMXXX


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> als Bank steht da Wirecard Bank


War mir irgendwie schon vorher klar. Die sind bekannt für ihre [...]freundlichkeit


----------



## Joghurtesser (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo!

Bin durch eine Suchmaschine hierher gelangt, da ich heute auch so eine Mail bekommen habe und nicht weiß, was das war/ist.
Der genaue Wortlaut war folgender:

"Hallo ...,
in dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang  enthalten.
Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende  dich
an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir  diese
per Post.
Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die  Daten
der Überweisung.
Rechnungsbetrag: 96 Euro
Staschik UG
Kto:  0020013890
BLZ: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank
Ihr  top-apps24.com Team"

Eine Mail mit dieser vorher schon geposteten "Anmeldebestätigung" habe ich nicht bekommen, was aber daran liegt, dass ich mich nicht dort angemeldet habe, kannte die Seite bisher nicht, habe nicht mal 'nen Smartphone. Meine Adresse und Mailaddy finden sich aber im Netz, nämlich im Impressum meiner Internetseite.

Ich habe die Mail erst als Spam entsorgt, werde sie mir jetzt aber wohl mal speichern.


----------



## blacky18 (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Wie ist die Bank dafür bekannt, dann hat es ja keinen Sinn die darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dann warnen die ja eher ihre Geschäftspartner.


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Ich habe die Mail erst als
> 
> Spam entsorgt, werde sie mir jetzt aber wohl mal speichern


Mails von unbekannten Absendern gehören ungelesen gelöscht. Unbekannte Mailanhänge öffnen kann richtig gefährlich sein


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Bank dafür bekannt, dann hat es ja keinen Sinn die darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dann warnen die ja eher ihre Geschäftspartner.


Man informiert Banken über solche Kunden stets sachlich *und schickt stets eine Kopie der Mail an die BAFIN 
*

poststelle(at)bafin.de

Die [Bank-die-nicht-genannt-werden-will] wird wissen, ob es die r.a.s.t. gmbh überhaupt gibt. Und sie wird den Herrn S* kennen ;M)

http://www.coolwhois.com/d/my-appsland.net


----------



## Kelsar (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo,

ich habe die gleiche E-Mail bekommen und war garantiert auf keiner der bisher genannten Seiten, genaugenommen bin ich seit Freitag offline, mein Smartphone ist leer.

Einen Tipp wie damit umzugehen ist?

MfG
Kelsar


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Einen Tipp wie damit umzugehen ist?


Immer noch so wie vor 16 Minuten. Mails von unbekannten Absendern gehören ungelesen gelöscht


----------



## Kelsar (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Noch vergessen, die Anschrift in der PDF ist >2 Jahre veraltet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

nichts bestellt? dann ignorieren - oder zurück ärgern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/64292-top-apps24-com.html#post330094

schau mal in den pdf-Eigenschaften, wer die Datei gemacht hat.


----------



## Joghurtesser (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Steht nichts groß dazu da, jedenfalls kein Verfasser.
Die an mich gesendete PDF-"Rechnung" wurde mit FPDF erzeugt am 15.01.2011 um 16:59:38 und wandert nun endgültig ins Nirvana.


----------



## threiner (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

ich hab den mist auch bekommen da ich immer einwegadressen benutze auf einem catch all account weiß ich immer ganz genau wo der mist herkommt, und die email die die benutzt haben habe ich vor 3 jahren benutzt um mich auf einem forum zu registrieren für Senioren im Netzt... da hat es wohl einer darauf abgesehen die abzuzocken die wenn sie eine rechnung bekommen aus "Pflichtbewußtsein" sofort überweisen... 

Strafanzeige eght Montag raus die email an mich wurde von einem Alice dsl versend sollte also zu orten sein  Mal sehen was der Staatsawlat dazu sagt.


----------



## Goblin (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> wurde von einem Alice dsl versend sollte also zu orten sein


Nur bei schweren Straftaten,nicht bei so einem firlefanz


> Mal sehen was der Staatsanwalt dazu sagt


Einstellen und abheften. Wenn ich wegen jeder albernen Spammail zur Polizei rennen würde um Anzeige zu erstatten ( wegen was und gegen wen eigentlich ? ) hätte für nichts anderes mehr Zeit


----------



## hoschhorst (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Die BaFin wird wohl kaum etwas ausrichten. Zuständig sind immer die Vorstände der Banken.
Auch ich habe eine Rechnung von Apps-24 bekommen. Habe auch eine Antwort hinterhergeschickt, dass ich nicht zahlen werde. Auch nicht nach Mahnungen. Erfahrungsgemäß (durch die Presse) verläuft soetwas ja irgendwann im Sande. Die Firmen ziehen eher selten vor Gericht, da da Risiko verurteilt zu werden, zu hoch ist


----------



## bernhard (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Erfahrungsgemäß schreibt die Presse hier im Forum ab.

Nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum gehen diese "Firmen" NIEMALS vor Gericht. Alle Drohungen sind sinnlos. Angst ist unbegründet.

Die BaFin ist bei Geldwäsche zuständig.


----------



## blacky18 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Was ist dass ist das doch für eine Kundenfreundliche Bank, die Wirecardbank.
Haben sogar am Sonntag für evtl. Kunden zeit.

Habe, wie von Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg empfohlen die Bank per Mail kontaktiert und bekam folgende Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr/ Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre  Anfrage.

Wir haben Ihre Mitteilung dankend zur Kenntnis genommen, sind  als Bank im
Rahmen des Kundenverhältnisses jedoch verpflichtet, Buchungen  unabhängig von
den zugrunde liegenden Gründen oder Grundgeschäften  auszuführen.

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir Ihnen keine  weiteren Daten
bezüglich unserer Kontoinhaber oder bei der Wirecard Bank  geführten Konten
mitteilen dürfen. Weiterführende Auskünfte können wir  ausschließlich den
Ermittlungsbehörden erteilen.

Wir empfehlen Ihnen  daher, sich zur Rückbuchung bereits gezahlter Beträge an
Ihre Bank zu wenden,  Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten und zur Ergreifung
weiterer Maßnahmen  eine Rechtsberatung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wir versichern
Ihnen, dass wir mit  den Behörden zusammenarbeiten werden, um diesen Fall
aufzuklären.

Bei  weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gern zur Verfügung.

Bitte antworten Sie  bei Rückfragen direkt auf diese E-Mail. Auf diese Art und
Weise hat unser  Serviceteam alle Informationen auf einen Blick und kann Ihre
Anfrage  schneller bearbeiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:16:37 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:15:08 ----------

bitte den Namen aus x sen Done
Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hätte mich sehr  gewundert, wenn etwas anders gekommen wäre.
 Die WC gehört zu den "diskretesten" Banken überhaupt. Ist  immer der Rettungsanker 
für verzweifelte Geschäftsleute,  wenn alle andern Banken nicht  mehr mitspielen wollen. 

Mehr zu schreiben ist nicht ratsam.  ( nicht mal Ironietags setzen... )


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> WireCard Bank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...





> Natürlich nur, wenn wir dazu von einer Staatsanwaltschaft nach § 161a StPO gezwungen werden. Sollte eine Polizei daher kommen, halten wir uns üblicher Weise bedeckt, da gegenüber denen keine Auskuftsanspruch besteht.


...und wenn eine Staatsanwaltschaft in dem jeweiligen Einzelfall mal zu Potte kommt, ist die Beute längst über alle Berge verstaut. :scherzkeks:


----------



## blacky18 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hätte mich sehr  gewundert, wenn etwas anders gekommen wäre.
> Die WC gehört zu den "diskretesten" Banken überhaupt. Ist  immer der Rettungsanker
> für verzweifelte Geschäftsleute,  wenn alle andern Banken nicht  mehr mitspielen wollen.
> 
> Mehr zu schreiben ist nicht ratsam.  ( nicht mal Ironietags setzen... )



Wenn dem so ist, machen die sich dann im rechtlichen Sinne nicht der Beihilfe schuldig?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu kann ich aus den angedeuteten  Gründen nicht 
schreiben, ohne  die Forenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten  zu bringen.

WC ist in jeder Hinsicht sehr "sensibel", um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man informiert Banken über solche Kunden stets sachlich *und schickt stets eine Kopie der Mail an die BAFIN
> *
> 
> poststelle(at)bafin.de
> ...



Geldwäsche? Meines Erachtens kann es daher auch nicht schaden, eine Kopie an das zuständige Finanzamt zu schicken:

mail[at]steufa-muc.de


----------



## blacky18 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

na toll, der wohnt in Hannover und die Bank ist im südlichen Bayern, die angebliche Firma auf den Seychelles und laden wollte ich bei Quick Mark


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> na toll, der wohnt in Hannover und die Bank ist im südlichen Bayern, die angebliche Firma auf den Seychelles und laden wollte ich bei Quick Mark



Darauf würde ich in meiner Mail an die BAFIN und das Finanzamt München in hervorgehobener Weise aufmerksam machen!


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Das sieht doch sehr nach zusammenkopiertem Krempel zur Taschengeldaufbesserung aus:

Die Nutzungsbedingungen sind wortgleich (bis auf die Phantasiefirma):

http://www.top-apps24.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=69
http://web-downloads.net/1terms.php

Die Mails kommen von einem deutschen GMX-Account. Das sind höchstens Nachwuchs-Banditen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Das sind höchstens Nachwuchs-Banditen.


Jeder hat mal klein angefangen....

NB: Gleiche Anschrift 


> Postanschrift / Service-Anfragen:
> R.A.S.T. GmbH
> Global Gateway 2478
> Rue De La Perle, Providence, Mahe
> Republic of Seychelles





> Internetdienstleister / Projektbetreiber:
> Estesa GmbH
> Global Gateway 2478
> Rue De La Perle, Providence, Mahe
> Republic of Seychelles



R.A.S.T. für *R*äuber, *A*bzocker, *S*chlawiner, *T*unichtgute :-p


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Die Wahl der Rechtsform "GmbH" war schon bei der Estesa weniger gelungen. Eine solche Firma existiert nicht und kann nicht legitimer Kontoinhaber sein.

Das läuft immer auf Geldwäsche raus.


----------



## Silas_Yannick (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



bernhard schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß schreibt die Presse hier im Forum ab.
> 
> Nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum gehen diese "Firmen" NIEMALS vor Gericht. Alle Drohungen sind sinnlos. Angst ist unbegründet.
> 
> Die BaFin ist bei Geldwäsche zuständig.


Hallo,

kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich mich nun hier genau verhalten soll?
Antworten auf die Mail, Anzeige erstatten? oder was?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen,
Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## Goblin (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich mich nun hier genau verhalten soll


Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon da


> Antworten auf die Mail


Man antwortet nicht auf Spam


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Silas_Yannick schrieb:


> Anzeige erstatten?


Das wäre bei der Thematik so, als würdest du einem Fahranfänger einen F1-Boliden zum üben geben.


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Warum sollen die Eltern nicht erfahren, dass sie einen Westentaschen-AlCapone aufziehen?

Myappsland.com - My Apps Land


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> WC ist in jeder Hinsicht sehr "sensibel", um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken.


Und wie sensibel sind die Aktionäre der Wirecard, wenn es immer und immer wieder passiert?


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Wahl der Rechtsform "GmbH" war schon bei der Estesa weniger gelungen. Eine solche Firma existiert nicht und kann nicht legitimer Kontoinhaber sein.
> 
> Das läuft immer auf Geldwäsche raus.


Naja, Geldwäsche bedarf aber einer Grundstraftat. Wenn aber der Geldwäscher (nehmen wir mal an) zugleich auch der Betrüger ist, scheidet die Geldwäsche aus. 

Zur Beteiligung der Bank kann mal wieder darauf verwiesen werden, dass es deren Geschäftszweck ist, Konten auf Grund bestehender Verträge bereit zu stellen. Worin manch einer hier eine Störerhandlung vermuten mag, ist objektiv kaum nachvollziehbar. Erfährt die Bank von einer strafbaren Handlung durch eine glaubwürdige Stelle, kündigt sie dem Kunden zumeist. Der Hinweis durch x-beliebige Beschwerdeführer hingegen ist zwar machbar, führt aber nicht zwingend zum erwarteten Erfolg.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Und wie sensibel sind die  Aktionäre  der Wirecard, wenn es immer und immer wieder passiert?


Solange es die Dividende nicht gefährdet, ist das Gewissen sehr flexibel...


Reducal schrieb:


> . Erfährt die Bank von einer strafbaren Handlung durch eine *glaubwürdige* Stelle, kündigt sie dem Kunden *zumeist.*


"zumeist" gilt in der Regel für andere Banken...

 PS: ist ja auch Auslegungssache, was man als "glaubwürdig" ansieht...


----------



## Mcmunich (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

*lol* jetzt hab ich doch auch mal so eine Anmeldebstätigung und Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen...interessanterweise mit der Angabe der _eindeutigen _IP Adresse "gespeichert" :wall:  ... auch wenn ich die Seite bis dato nicht mal kannte.
Witzig da ich selber in ner Bank arbeite und wir in unserer Abteilung  uns unter anderem mit solchen Betrugsdingen beschäftigen.
Da bei mir als Kontoverbindung die Postbank genannt ist werde ich morgen den Kollegen dort mal eine Info zukommen lassen...mal schauen wie lange das Konto dann noch existiert


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Mcmunich schrieb:


> ...interessanterweise mit der Angabe der _eindeutigen _IP Adresse "gespeichert" :wall: )


Mal abgesehen, dass sich diese Amateurganoven nicht mal in die Nähe von Strafverfolgungsbehörden
 wagen,  ist dieses  Ammenmärchen als Drohkasperletheaterrequsite einfach  nicht tot zu kriegen. 
>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Goblin (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Da bei mir als Kontoverbindung die Postbank genannt ist


Setzt Du bitte mal die Kontoverbindung hier rein


----------



## marple (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Habe auch gerade die Rechnung bekommen, erinnert mich stark an die Young Twin Card. Übrigens war ich nie auf irgendeiner Seite wegen Apps habe auch so ein Handy nicht.

Mein Absender ist: Apps Worl LTd. Arcade Avenue 34 N32JU London

Wobei bei meiner Rechnung handelt es sich um ein Angebot/Rechnung.
Aber Anzeige geht nicht, solange ich nichts überweise und geschädigt werde.
Sollen die doch vor Gericht gehen damit ich was in den Händen habe
Schönen Sonntag noch
Marple


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



marple schrieb:


> Mein Absender ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber evtl. ein anderer Anbieter, über den bin ich gestern auch mal gestolpert.

Dass eine Anzeige nicht geht, ist nicht richtig. Nur, bringt das womöglich ohnehin nichts!


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*


Das britische Handelsregister findet für eine Firma namens "Apps Worl[d?]" keinen Eintrag.
Eine Straße namens "Arcade Avenue" gibt es laut google-Maps in London nirgends.

Mithin dürfte es sich hier wahrscheinlich um eine nicht existierende Fake-Firma handeln, genauso wie bei der, die angeblich auf den Seychellen angesiedelt sein soll.

Was macht man hier?


Ermitteln, auf welche Bankfiliale überwiesen werden soll. Oft werden die Filialen nicht genannt, sondern nur z.B. "Postbank". Anhand der BLZ ist aber herauszufinden, welche Filiale es ist. 
Bankleitzahlen.de - das bundesweite BLZ-Verzeichnis.

Hat man den Sitz der betreffenden Bank ermittelt, informiert man anschließend die für diese Stadt zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft sowie die Finanzbehörde. Bei Google eingeben: "Finanzamt [_Name der Stadt, evtl. nächstgelegenen Großsstadt_]" bzw. "Staatsanwaltschaft [_Name der Stadt, evtl. nächstgelegenen Großsstadt_]".

Da hier eine begünstigte "Firma" zunächst nicht zu identifizieren ist, liegt hier natürlich der Verdacht auf vorliegende Steuerstraftaten sehr nah. Dafür sollten sich eigentlich (und hoffentlich!) die zuständigen Finanzbehörden interessieren. Wird der Inhaber des Kontos ermittelt, dürfte dem eine unangenehme Steuerprüfung ins Haus stehen.


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Die Straße war hier schon einmal aufgetaucht, zusammen mit Telefonnummer aus Hannover:

"Christmas"-Rechnung erhalten - Seite 2 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ein mögliches Zeichen dafür, dass es sich um die gleiche Tätergruppe handelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das britische Handelsregister findet für eine Firma namens "Apps Worl[d?]" keinen Eintrag.
> Eine Straße namens "Arcade Avenue" gibt es laut google-Maps in London nirgends.




"arcadia avenue" ist richtig. Vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen:


> Diese Anschrift wird insofern unberechtigter Weise verwendet. Wir stehen in keinem Zusammenhang mit Geschäften der genannten Gesellschaft. Wir selbst gehen derzeit mit rechtlichen Schritten gegen die Gesellschaft vor und haben dieser untersagt sowohl unsere Office anschrift in London (34 Arcadia avenue), in Deutschland (Hennigsdorfer Str 20) als auch uns als Sekretär zu benennen.



Das war wegen...


> Mobile Billing Solution Ltd.
> Arcade Avenue 34
> N3 2JU London
> United Kingdom
> ...



Diese "falsche" Angabe verwendet auch ein Pole, der ebenfalkls in dunkle Geschäfte verwickelt sein könnte (Modellagentur)
siehe
http://forum.sat1.de/showpost.php?p=391855&postcount=219




> xXx Adult Ltd. Telefon:+4951136424439
> 
> Arcade Avenue 34 Fax:+4951136424439
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Wahrscheinlich ist "34 ARCADIA AVENUE, LONDON, N3 2JU" richtig.

Das ist eine Postfachsammelstelle größeren Ausmaßes:

Google

Da hängt nix zusammen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Da hängt nix zusammen.


abwarten.

apps world ltd
051116580027 (sipgate) - angeblich geht ein Anrufbeantworter ran


----------



## logo01 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo auch Ihr Geschädigten

heute abe ich ebennfalls sowie auch meine Frau die gleichen Rechnungen erhalten. komisch war nur, dass die angeblichen Passwörter beide identisch waren.
Ich habe mir nun die Mühe gemacht, und nach den Herrn _[Persönliche Daten und Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_
Eine Rückantwort an der angeblichen Support Email Anschrift erhalte ich die Antwort - kann nicht zugestellt werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> habe diese Mail mit Rechnung im Anhang bekommen, kennt das wer?


Quelle und Screenshot

Und der nächste:
Da braucht jemand Geld(Abzocke?)


----------



## protomantis (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mir mal den Spaß erlaubt und den Inhalt der Mail und der anhängenden PDF-Datei kopiert (s.u.). In meinem Fall ist das keine "Rechnung", sondern eine "Angebot/Rechnung". Meine Interpretation: solange nichts bezahlt wird, ist es ein Angebot, sobald Geld fließt, eine Rechnung. Also nicht verwirren lasen und das gute Stück dahin befördern, wo es hingehört: ins Datennirwana.
Lauter Grüße aus Köln
________________________________

>>> Mailtext:
Hallo protomantis,
in dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.
Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende dich an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir diese per Post.
Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die Daten der Überweisung.

Rechnungsbetrag: 96 Euro
Staschik UG
Kto: 0020013890
BLZ: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank

Ihr top-apps24.com Team

>>> Rechnungstext:
Apps World Ltd. - Arcade Avenue 34 - N3 2JU London
an: protomantis

Angebot/Rechnung
Anmeldeseite: http://www.top-apps24.com
Rechnung: 220999 vom 15.Jan.2011
Reseller: 3625-0 ABR.
Anmeldung: Wap-Portal Online
IP-Nummer: Gespeichert
Produkt: APPs Download
Zugang: Web-Wap-SMS
Telefon: Anbieter 051116580027 - Mo - Fr von 15 - 18 Uhr
Top-Apps24 Zugang 8 Euro pro Monat x 12 Monate) auf top-apps24.com 96,00 Euro
Ihr persönliches Nutzerprofil wurden bei der Anmeldung gespeichert.
Gesamtkosten:96,00 Euro

Ab sofort kannst Du alle Apps auf dein Handy laden. Dein Passwort ist xxxxxxxx .
Deine Mitgliedschaft endet automatisch nach Ablauf der gewünschten Laufzeit.
Bitte zahle 96,00 Euro innerhalb von 5 Tagen auf folgendes Konto ein:
Rainer Staschik UG - KontoNr: 0020013890 - Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00 - Bank: Wirecard Bank


----------



## Goblin (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Erinnert mich alles irgendwie an die Kindergartenbande
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...wnload-com-binary-load-com-happy-load-23.html
Die waren damals zu dämlich um richtig zu bes******. Die "Drohmails" mit den zahleichen Rechtschreib und Grammatikfehlern waren mehr belustigend als bedrohlich


----------



## Mcmunich (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Goblin schrieb:


> Setzt Du bitte mal die Kontoverbindung hier rein



...hoffe dass das nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstösst (ansonsten bitte löschen):

Rechnungsbetrag: 96 Euro
Staschik UG
Kto: 807985606
BLZ: 500 100 60
Bank: Postbank


----------



## Goblin (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Danke
Dann werde ich die Postbank mal mit einem Brief beglücken. Sollte eigentlich jeder machen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen



> Deutsche Postbank AG
> Eckenheimer Landstr.242 ,  60320 Frankfurt


Adresse müsste so stimmen ?!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of my-appsland.net



Mal so in den Raum gestellt;

wie wäre es denn  wenn man den Hoster auf das Geschäftsgebahren seines Kunden informiert......????

Bei der Größe dieses Hosters, könnt ich mir schon vorstellen, das dieser den Stecker zieht...... wenn alle die hier so eine Mail(Rechnung) bekommen haben das machen........ am besten auch noch die Pressemitteilung des OLG Frankfurt mit dranhängen


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hoster informieren ist grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee. In diesem Fall halte ich das aber nicht für zielführend, denn hier ist sowohl der Domainregistrar als auch der Hoster ein Laden namens "Godaddy", das ist ein bekannter Spammerhafen und Schwarzhut. Godaddy ist dafür bekannt, sich auf Beschwerden taub zu stellen bzw. hinhaltend zu reagieren.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> der Hoster ein Laden namens "Godaddy", das ist ein bekannter Spammerhafen und Schwarzhut. Godaddy ist dafür bekannt, sich auf Beschwerden taub zu stellen bzw. hinhaltend zu reagieren.


Bei der Domain TOP-APPS24.com hast Du wohl recht. Ich bezog das aber auf Aka-Aka geposteten Link und in dem Whois steht einer der ganz großen Hoster in Deutschland.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Bei der Domain TOP-APPS24.com hast Du wohl recht. Ich bezog das aber auf Aka-Aka geposteten Link und in dem Whois steht einer der ganz großen Hoster in Deutschland.


Erfahrungsgemäß verhält sich dieser "ganz große Hoster in Deutschland" nicht wesentlich anders.....


----------



## blacky18 (17 Januar 2011)

*Mogu Dienst*

Anscheinend geht es nun im neuen Jahr, trotz schärferer Gesetze erst richtig los, da frage ich mich, für was sind die da, wenn nicht wirklich durchgegriffen wird.
Heute eine Mail bekommen von einem Moogu-dienst, weiß nicht ob es besser ist einen neuen Thread dafür zu eröffnen. Nun so sieht die Mail aus:

*------------------------------------------
E-Mail Moogu Dienst Systemnachricht*
Ein Nutzer hat für Sie auf unserem System eine Nachricht hinterlassen. 
Um es  abrufen zu können bitten wir Sie auf unsere Homepage Moogu Dienst zu  gehen.

Benutzer: [email protected]
Passwort: afa628....

Sie können  aber auch direkt unter den angegebenen Link die Nachricht  abrufen.
Moogu Dienst...........

Vielen  Dank 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Support-Team 
--------------------------------------
Ist aber auch schon im Netz bekannt, aber anscheinend unter neuem Namen

Falls dies für hier interessant ist,anstonsten das Post löschen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mogu Dienst*



blacky18 schrieb:


> ...trotz schärferer Gesetze...


Welche sollen das sein? :gruebel:


----------



## blacky18 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mogu Dienst*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Welche sollen das sein? :gruebel:


Na man liest das doch so, bin ja nicht dabei gewesen.:wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:18:09 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:17:27 ----------

Die Bafin hat geantwortet, der Inhalt:

Zu dem von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt habe  ich bereits vor einiger Zeit verschiedene Kreditinstitute um eine Stellungnahme  gebeten.
 Einige Banken haben mich darüber in Kenntnis  gesetzt, dass sie in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen durch Gerichtsurteile dazu  verpflichtet wurden, die hier in Rede stehenden Girokonten fortzuführen.
 Andere Kreditinstitute haben die Zusammenarbeit  mit nach ihrer Ansicht unseriösen Kunden umgehend beendet, ohne dass eine  Gegenreaktion erfolgte.
 Den von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt werde  ich im Rahmen der laufenden Aufsicht gerne berücksichtigen.
 Ich bitte aber um Verständnis dafür, dass ich  Sie über das Ergebnis meiner Ermittlungen  nicht informieren darf, da ich nach  §11 FinDAG i.V.m. §9 KWG zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet  bin.

Allgemeine Hinweise und Verhaltensempfehlungen erhalten Sie im  Internet auf nachstehenden Seiten.

http://www.bmj.bund.de/enid/Verbraucherschutz/Kostenfallen_im_Internet_1mj.html

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1361/8/97/index.html

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-recht/meldung/Abofallen-im-Internet-Niemand-muss-zahlen-4149024-4149029/
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] [/FONT]

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:23:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:18:09 ----------

Wieso wurde mein letzter Post angehängt an die Moogu Sache 
??

Also hier nochmal die Antwort von der Bafin :
Zu dem von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt habe  ich bereits vor einiger Zeit verschiedene Kreditinstitute um eine Stellungnahme  gebeten.
 Einige Banken haben mich darüber in Kenntnis  gesetzt, dass sie in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen durch Gerichtsurteile dazu  verpflichtet wurden, die hier in Rede stehenden Girokonten fortzuführen.
 Andere Kreditinstitute haben die Zusammenarbeit  mit nach ihrer Ansicht unseriösen Kunden umgehend beendet, ohne dass eine  Gegenreaktion erfolgte.
 Den von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt werde  ich im Rahmen der laufenden Aufsicht gerne berücksichtigen.
 Ich bitte aber um Verständnis dafür, dass ich  Sie über das Ergebnis meiner Ermittlungen  nicht informieren darf, da ich nach  §11 FinDAG i.V.m. §9 KWG zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet  bin.

Allgemeine Hinweise und Verhaltensempfehlungen erhalten Sie im  Internet auf nachstehenden Seiten.

http://www.bmj.bund.de/enid/Verbraucherschutz/Kostenfallen_im_Internet_1mj.html

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1361/8/97/index.html

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-recht/meldung/Abofallen-im-Internet-Niemand-muss-zahlen-4149024-4149029/
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mogu Dienst*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Na man liest das doch so, bin ja nicht dabei gewesen.


Dann behaupte doch auch bitte nichts, von dem du nichts weißt.


----------



## blacky18 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mogu Dienst*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Dann behaupte doch auch bitte nichts, von dem du nichts weißt.


Nun was soll das nun. ich habe es vor kurzem gelesen, das es neue Gesetze seit Anfang des Jahres geben soll, in der Richtung von Computerbetrug. Frage mich nun, wer sonst dabei ist bei den Gesetzesentscheidungen, wie Fachleute und Minister.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> das es neue Gesetze seit Anfang des Jahres geben soll, in der Richtung von Computerbetrug. .


Gibt es nicht.- Es wird darüber gelabert, wie so oft in der Politik und  was vorgeschlagen wird 
( wie  die  schwachsinnige "Buttonlösung" ) ist heiße Luft wie meist bei Dingen von denen 
 jedes Kid mehr Ahnung hat als Minister und Politiker


----------



## blacky18 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht.- Es wird darüber gelabert, wie so oft in der Politik und  was vorgeschlagen wird
> ( wie  die  schwachsinnige "Buttonlösung" ) ist heiße Luft wie meist bei Dingen von denen
> jedes Kid mehr Ahnung hat als Minister und Politiker


Danke, das wußte ich nicht, denn was soll man dann noch glauben. Nun es stand halt so in den Medien.
Nur frage ich mich, warum ich wegen so einer, eigentlich beiläufigen Äußerung angegriffen werde, wer kennt dann alle Gesetzestexte auswendig.
Wollte eigentlich nur Begebenheiten hier mit rein bringen, die auch andere Ratsuchende interessieren könnten. Aber unter diesen Umständen verzichte ich lieber darauf.
Möchte mich bei den Mods und einigen der User hier für viel Verständnis und Rat im letzten Jahr bedanken. Die, die ich meine wissen es auch sicher.
Wünsche noch eine gute Zeit


----------



## Ghost 2007 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mogu Dienst*



blacky18 schrieb:


> ...
> Sie können  aber auch direkt unter den angegebenen Link die Nachricht  abrufen.
> ...........




Bitte den Link aus dem ursprünglichen Posting unkenntlich machen.


----------



## blowfish (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> ... denn was soll man dann noch glauben. Nun es stand halt so in den Medien.



Wenn so etwas nicht in einem Gesetzblatt steht, ist es nicht gültig. 
Was alles nur von Printmedien und Funkmedien verbreitet wird ist ja nur auf Reißerisch gemacht wegen den Umsatzzahlen. :roll:


----------



## Der Verschonte (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Schaut Euch mal den BLOG an, so wie es aussieht, ist es ein Trittbrettfahrer dem man sehr scnell  das Handwerk legen kann.


----------



## Goblin (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ja und ? Ist hier alles schon bekannt. Nix neues


----------



## rudido (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Der Verschonte schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal den BLOG an, so wie es aussieht, ist es ein Trittbrettfahrer dem man sehr scnell  das Handwerk legen kann.


Wer oder was ist Dein Problem?


----------



## katja39 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich hab genau das gleiche heute vor 5 Minuten bekommen. Also ich werde da nichts bezahlen. Soll wohl für ein App-Handy sein, was ich nicht mal habe.


myappsland.com                                              Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      Apps World Ltd.     *    34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
      ********************************************************************


      in dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.

      Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende dich
      an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir 
      diese per Post.

      Ihr Username lautet: deine Email

      Ihr Passwort lautet: wie von Ihnen angegeben

      Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die Daten
      der Überweisung.

      Rechnungsbetrag: 96 Euro
	    Staschik UG
	    Kto: 807985606
	    BLZ: 500 100 60
	    Bank: Postbank

      Ihr myappsland.com - Team


      ********************************************************************
      myappsland.com                                              Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      Apps World Ltd.    *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
      ********************************************************************


----------



## Sunny1990 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Guten Abend!

Ich habe heute 20.09 Uhr diese Mail bekommen. 
Im Anhang eine PDF-Datei mit meiner vollständigen Postadresse.
Ich habe mich im Internet nirgends mit meiner richtigen Adresse angemeldet und frage mich nun, woher diese Betrüger die haben.


      ********************************************************************
      myappsland.com                                              Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      Apps World Ltd.     *    34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
      ********************************************************************


      in dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.

      Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende dich
      an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir 
      diese per Post.

      Ihr Username lautet: deine Email

      Ihr Passwort lautet: wie von Ihnen angegeben

      Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die Daten
      der Überweisung.

      Rechnungsbetrag: 96 Euro
    Staschik UG
    Kto: 807985606
    BLZ: 500 100 60
    Bank: Postbank

      Ihr myappsland.com - Team


      ********************************************************************
      myappsland.com                                              Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      Apps World Ltd.    *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
      ********************************************************************


----------



## katja39 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich hab auch mal spasseshalber versucht, mich auf deren Seite anzumelden und bin erst auf "Passwort vergessen" gegangen und siehe da, da kam direkt die Fehlermeldung dass meine email bei denen gar nicht registriert sei.

:roll:


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Screenshot davon gemacht ?


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Also ich würde jedem empfehlen Strafanzeige gegen Herrn R.S zu erstatten. Auf keinen Fall sollten die Rechnungen bezahlt werden
Auch das ist nicht verkehrt
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


> Rechnungsbetrag: 96 Euro
> Staschik UG
> Kto: 807985606
> BLZ: 500 100 60
> Bank: Postbank


Adresse der Postbank Frankfurt


> Deutsche Postbank AG
> Eckenheimer Landstr.242 , 60320 Frankfurt


----------



## katja39 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Hippo schrieb:


> Screenshot davon gemacht ?




Ja habe ich. Seht selbst.

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/katja34/betrug.png


----------



## kreutzi (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Frage mich gerade woher die meine 3 Jahre nicht mehr aktuelle Adresse haben. Wenn die zu penetrant werden, dann besuche ich den Typen in Hannover mal. Der wohnt nicht weit von meiner Arbeitsstelle entfernt.

Wieso habe ich eigentlich nur eine Rechnung aus heiterem Himmel aber keine Zugangsdaten bekommen? Schade, dass es immer noch zu viele gibt die zahlen. Die Homepage kannte ich bis eben gar nicht.


----------



## Nika (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Also auch ich habe heutemorgen eine Rechnung von myappsland.com bekommen ich werde sie auch nicht bezahlen :wall:eine strafanzeige gegen eine betrüger firma habe ich schon laufen jetzt ist diese Firma halt die 2 ich rate nur allen nicht zu bezahlen
MFG
Nika achja ich kenne die seite garnicht


----------



## Teddybaerin (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

_Guten Morgen an alle, ich habe auch eben eine E-Mail von top-apps24 bekommen ich soll 96 Euro bezahlen für was auch immer.

Habe mir mal den Anhang von denen also die Rechnung angeschaut und als Rechnungsadresse steht dort eine Adresse von mir die jetzt bald schon 3 Jahre nicht mehr aktuell ist.

Frage mich wirklich wie die an diese Adresse kommen.

Was soll man jetzt am besten machen? Soll man die ganze Sache ignorieren oder soll man sich einen Anwalt nehmen? Was habt Ihr schon versucht?

Lg :roll:
_


----------



## Nika (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo erstmal 
also nicht bezahlen !!!!!!!!!!!!! Und bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen die geben dir tips!!!!!! und wenns nötig ist zur Polizei und strafanzeige stellen auf verdacht des Betruges
MFG
Nika


----------



## SonOfIsis (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Tach auch,

also ich habe grade eben auch so ne Rechnung bekommen, das Lustige ist auch bei mir das ich Seit über 3 Jahren nich bei der angegebenen Adresse wohne. Ich befürchte fast das das mit ner anderen Seite zusammen hängt, hatte mich vor Jahren mal bei einer Seite ( 99Downloads oder wie auch immer die sich jetzt nennt) angemeldet, Seit dem bekomme ich einmal im Jahr solche Mails. Das Beste was man machen kann ist das gleich in den Spamm knallen. Wenns euch nervt, Zeigt den Betreiber an und fertig. 

LG

SonOfIsis:wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Es scheint tatsächlich zuzutreffen, dass die von dieser Abzocke betroffenen User in der Vergangenheit mal irgendwie mit

online-downloaden.de - 99downloads.de - downloadfabrik.de

zu tun hatten. Verdächtig, verdächtig.......

Offenbar möchte man dieses Geschäftsmodell auch noch ausweiten! :-?


----------



## Goblin (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Und bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen die geben dir tips


Oder die Tips von hier befolgen. Sind die gleichen,nur gratis. Strafanzeige gegen Herrn R.S ist nicht verkehrt


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

und mal die Postbank fragen, warum sie Konten für nicht existente Firmen eröffnet.
Die *Staschik UG*, bzw. *R.Staschik UG* und die *Apps World Ltd.* sind in den Handelsregistern (z.Z. jedenfalls) nicht verzeichnet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Die *Staschik UG*, bzw. *R.Staschik UG* und die *Apps World Ltd.* sind in den Handelsregistern (z.Z. jedenfalls) nicht verzeichnet.



Jetzt wirds kompliziert:


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> R.A.S.T. für *R*äuber, *A*bzocker, *S*chlawiner,  *T*unichtgute :-p


Eine R.A.S.T. UG existiert tatsächlich seit Mai 2010 unter der HRB 26451 beim AG Nürnberg 





> Geschäftsanschrift:
> Untere Weinleite 15a, 91245 Simmelsdorf


Ob die aber was mit der Apps-Zocke zu tun haben, müsste erst noch geklärt werden.


----------



## Niclas (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Glaube ich kaum und würde an deiner Stelle sehr zurückhaltend sein  selbst mit
 solchen Andeutungen von  Verdächtigungen! 

http://bds-simmelsdorf.de/3-0-wir-ueber-uns.html


----------



## Teddybaerin (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

_So wie es aussieht haben die heute wohl Sammel E-Mail rumgehen lassen, denn wie bereits erwähnt ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern ob ich mich vor ca. 3 Jahren mal irgendwo angemeldet habe und die Adresse stimmt ja auch nicht mehr

Ich werde morgen mal bei der VZ anrufen und werde Euch dann mal berichten was die mir geraten haben vll. kann ich ja damit etwas dazu beitragen das Euch auf damit geholfen ist.:-p
_


----------



## betrogeneanna (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo Liebe Leute.
Auch ich habe diese Mail heute bekommen. Erst dachte ich, ach du scheiße, 96 euro wie soll ich das bezahlen, denn ich bin ja erst 15. aber dann dachte ich, dass ich nie soetwas runtergeladen habe oder so.... ich hab je nicht mal ein app fähiges handy. ich erinnerte mich an meine schwester , die eine ähnliche mail vor ein paar jahren auch bekommen hat. die hat das ganze ignoriert, und irgendwann bekamen wir eine anzeige.
unser anwalt hat das geklärt, ud wir bekamen sogar geld, weil wir ja quasi belästigt wurden....das waren damal um die 500 euro.
ich habe also meinen vater angerufen, und der erstattet jetzt strafanzeige, ich meine 500 euro ist nicht wenig, und sie haben es wirklich verdient mal eine strafe zu bekommen.


----------



## Nagini (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo, das war eindeutig ne Sammelmail. Ich bekam diese Mail letzte Nacht gegen 1 oder 2Uhr.

Da ich weder Apps nutze, weil mein Handy veraltet ist, noch diese Email, die ich nur für Paidmails nutze, sehe ich keinen Grund das zu bezahlen. Ich habe nur eine Email, die ich für Bezahl-Angelegenheiten nutzen, also bei mir zu 1000% fake!
Was tun?
Mir jucken die Finger, ich würde am liebsten zurück schreiben, das sie sich wohl getäuscht haben. :-p


----------



## marple (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

und noch eine neue Firma und neue Rechnung, diesmal über 69€

XXX ADULT LTD.     *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
Was kan man dagegen tun?

Grüße


----------



## Niclas (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Nagini schrieb:


> Mir jucken die Finger, ich würde am liebsten zurück schreiben, das sie sich wohl getäuscht haben. :-p


Einer Staßenlaterne die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären macht mehr Sinn


marple schrieb:


> Was kan man dagegen tun?


Spamfilter einstellen


----------



## betrogeneanna (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

ich würde an deiner stele strafanzeige bei deinem anwalt stellen. so macht mein papa das auch und es wirkt.
unser anwalt hat uns schon zugesag, das wir eine art schmerzensgelt bekommen


----------



## Goblin (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> ich würde an deiner stelle
> 
> strafanzeige bei deinem anwalt stellen


Strafanzeige erstattet man bei der Polizei. Schmerzensgeld wegen Spam ? Dann wär ich längst Millionär


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Nix für ungut, aber das wird wohl ein frommer Wunsch bleiben. 

Deutsche Richter sehen in unberechtigten Forderungen keine Ansprüche auf "Schmerzensgeld". (Überhaupt - was für Schmerzen sollen das sein? Müll entsorgen, und gut ist... das geht eigentlich ganz schmerzfrei, und ohne Anwalt. Anzeige erstatten geht auch ohne Anwalt.)


----------



## JuleG (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallöchen an alle, 

bin auch mal wieder betroffen... Diesmal von myappsland.com... und auch hier werde ich ersteinmal NIX machen... Habe wirklich nur geschmunzelt als die Mail gelesen hab... PROINKASSO war ja auch schon mal an mir bzw. an meinem Geld interessiert, hat sich aber erledigt, da ich zwischenzeitlich umgezogen bin (nee nee nicht wegen denen...). Ich vermute die gehören alle zusammen, denn die von MYAPPSLAND haben auch nur die alte Adresse... Ich warte mal app:-D... 

Schönen Tag Euch allen

LG die Jule

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:36:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:31:56 ----------

Mir jucken die Finger, ich würde am liebsten zurück schreiben, das sie sich wohl getäuscht haben. :-p[/QUOTE]


Mir ging es genauso... hab schon überlegt per Grafikprogramm einen Geldschein zu kreieren wo eben 96€ draufsteht (einen mit dem Aufdruck "FUFFI" gibts ja auch) und denen das zurücksende... aber das ist die Mühe nicht wert...

LG die Jule


----------



## NikaBaby (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe vorgestern auch eine Mail von Myappsland.com bekommen und war sehr erstaunt, denn ich war auf dieser Seite nicht und kenne diese auch nicht.
Meine Adresse stimmt auch seit über 3 Jahren nicht mehr, denn bin in der Zwischenzeit 2 mal umgezogen.

Werde dann wohl heute, nach euren Berichten, mal zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige stellen.

Lg Nika


----------



## Matt Tress (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Moin,

ich habe diese Mail heute auch zwischen meinen Spammails gefunden. Soll 69€ bezahlen innerhalb von 5 Tagen.

Kommt von

XXX ADULT LTD.,34 ARCADIA AVENUE,N3 2JU LONDON 
Telefon: Anbieter 051116580027 Mo-Fr von 15-18 Uhr

Die in der Rechnung angegebene Wohnanschrift von mir stimmt nicht, 
da ich bereits vor 5 Jahren umgezogen bin.
Bei einer Zusatzgebühr von 5€ kann ich die Rechnung auch per Post haben statt PDF....:-D
Netter Test um die richtige Adresse zu bekommen.
Kenne weder die Seite, noch habe ich Apps runter geladen. 
Habe auch kein Smartphone

Ausschnitte von der Rechnung:

Anmeldung: WAP-Portal Online
IP-Nummer: Gespeichert :-D
Produkt: Porno APP
Zugang: Web-Wap-SMS 

Ihr Username lautet: Deine Email :-D
Ihr Passwort lautet: wie von Ihnen angegeben  :-D

Rechnung an:

R. Staschik UG
-Kontonummer: 0020013890
-Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
-Bank: Wirecard Bank

Postbank Deutschland
IBAN: DE95512308000020013890
BIC: WIREDEMMXXX


Habe Verbraucherzentrale und Sat1 darüber informiert. 
Kürzlich gab es da schon mal einen Bericht über die Apps-Abzocke per SMS. 
Scheint, das sich hier ein Trittbrettfahrer gefunden hat bzw. 
jemand nachträglich Weihnachtsgeld braucht.


----------



## Matt Tress (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Rechnung/Angebot kam von:

IP=193.164.132.174

GIGAHOSTING
Giga-Hosting GmbH
Aschauer Strasse 32a
81549 Munchen
Germany

Michael Boelke
Giga-Hosting GmbH
Aschauer Str. 32a
81549 Muenchen
Germany


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails von unbekannten Absendern gehören ungelesen gelöscht. Entweder ist dieser R.S verdammt mutig oder verdammt dämlich


> XXX ADULT LTD.,34 ARCADIA AVENUE,N3 2JU LONDON
> Telefon: Anbieter 051116580027 Mo-Fr von 15-18 Uhr


Eine englische Fantasiefirma mit deutscher Sipgatenummer aus Hannover. Sowas ist natürlich absolut seriös


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Matt Tress schrieb:


> Rechnung/Angebot kam von:
> 
> IP=193.164.132.174
> 
> GIGAHOSTING


Das ist so nicht korrekt, wenn dann kam das PDF *über* die Gigahosting. Das wie ein Briefträger, der schreibt den Inhalt ja auch nicht selbst.


----------



## Matt Tress (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt, wenn dann kam das PDF *über* die Gigahosting. Das wie ein Briefträger, der schreibt den Inhalt ja auch nicht selbst.



PDF war ja auch der Anhang.....aber die Mail MIT Pdf kam von da.
Anzeige liegt jetzt bei der Polizei mit allen Daten.


----------



## Matt Tress (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hatte gerade Rückruf von der Kripo. Dort sind die Rechnungen seit gestern bekannt. Da es sich um ein Angebot handelt, ist es strafrechtlich noch nicht relevant und solange man nicht bezahlt.....kann nichts passieren, hat man auch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Erst wenn Mahnungen kommen sollten, da wirds interessant. Bekomme das aber wohl noch schriftlich.


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Da es sich um ein Angebot handelt, ist es strafrechtlich noch nicht relevant und solange man nicht bezahlt.....kann nichts passieren, hat man auch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen


Sowas entscheidet zum Glück ein Gericht und keiner von der Kripo


> Da es sich um ein Angebot handelt


Weil es sich um ein Angebot handelt steht in der Mail auch Rechnung


> Hallo xxxx xxxx,
> in dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.
> Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende dich
> an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir diese
> ...


----------



## bernhard (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

OffTopic verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64341-wer-neues-weiss.html


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Goblin schrieb:


> Eine englische Fantasiefirma ...


Nöö, die gibt's wirklich


> *XXX ADULT LTD.*
> TROJAN HOUSE TOP FLOOR
> 34 ARCADIA AVENUE
> LONDON
> ...


Die genannte Strasse ist aber nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## blacky18 (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

*Es geht munter weiter und wieder eine neue Rechnung, mal was ganz anderes:*

Hallo xxxxxxx xxxxxx,

       ********************************************************************
       xxxadultapps24.com                                         Rechnung
       --------------------------------------------------------------------
       XXX ADULT LTD.     *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
       ********************************************************************

Vielen  Dank für den Einkauf unserer Porno App.
      In dieser Email ist deine  Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.

      Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post  erhalten willst, wende dich
      an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von  EUR 5 versenden wir 
      diese per Post.

      Ihr Username lautet:  deine Emailadresse

      Ihr Passwort lautet: wie von Ihnen  angegeben

      Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die  Daten
      der Überweisung.

      Rechnungsbetrag: 39  Euro
      M.Laryea
      Kto: 20012001
      BLZ: 512 308 00
       Bank: Wirecard Bank

      Ihr xxxadultapps24.com - Team


       ********************************************************************
       xxxadultapps24.com                                         Rechnung
       --------------------------------------------------------------------
       XXX ADULT LTD.     *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
       ********************************************************************

*einen schönen guten Morgen wünsche ich*


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Rechnungsbetrag: 39  Euro
> M.Laryea
> Kto: 20012001
> BLZ: 512 308 00
> ...


Die wechseln den Namen des Kontoinhabers aber auch wie´n paar Schuhe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Nur die Bank bleibt dieselbe. Es ist die, die man nicht "ungestraft" nennen darf....


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Nennen kann man die schon! Immerhin geht es darum, völlig legitim Probleme zu erkennen und nachvollziehbar transparent zu halten. Nur sollte man keine Zusammenhänge zu einer womöglich strafbaren Handlung konstruieren und damit den Ruf des Bankunternehmens schädigen. So etwas liegt diesem Forum hier sehr fern.

Ich persönlich habe weder mit der Bank, deren Standort oder den Mitarbeitern  ein Problem. Insbesondere mit der Rechtsabteilung konnte bislang jedes Thema ausgewogen erörtert werden. Schade nur, dass die dieses ungeschriebene Gesetz (ich meine das Bankgeheimnis) sehr ernst nehmen - zu ernst für meinen Bedarf!

Hier ist es unstrittig, dass eine Konto des Unternehmens durch einem ihrer Kunden verwendet wird. Da das auf jeder Rechnung offen publiziert wird, kann es nicht falsch sein, es auch zu benennen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Unstrittig ist und kann jederzeit belegt werden, dass  dieses Bankinstitut im  
Gegensatz zu nahezu allen anderen Sparkassen und Banken Hinweisen 
ggü wie sie  die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg empfiehlt:
>> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen

soweit bisher bekannt  sich völlig taub ggü verhält.  Es wäre erfreulich, wenn 
dieser Eindruck  falsch wäre und   seitens der Bank dazu Stellung bezogen würde.


----------



## Matt Tress (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Moin,

habe die Rechnung über 39€ mit dem neuen Namen <M.Laryea> um 2:50 Uhr auch wieder in der Spampost gehabt.
Allerdings ist in der Rechnung unten der Eintrag der Postbank "verschwunden".

Wirecard Deutschland
IBAN: DE76512308000020012001
BIC: WIREDEMMXXX

Hier nochmal die Antwort der Kripo auf meine Anzeige:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxx,

gemäß der telefonischen Rücksprache,  handelt es sich bei der Mail der von ihnen genannten Firma um ein  Angebot. Eine strafrechtliche Relevanz ist momentan nicht gegeben. Wir  sehen daher zunächst von der Aufnahme einer Anzeige ab.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ZKD/A, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Wenn jeder wegen albernem Mahndrohmüllspam zur  Polizei rennen würde, 
hätte sie kaum noch Zeit für echte Verbrechensbekämpfung.

Welcher Schaden ist denn bisher entstanden außer  erhöhtem  Blutdruck?
  Deinen  Spamfilter solltest du mal justieren.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Matt Tress schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Antwort der Kripo auf meine Anzeige:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sagt welche Dorfpolizei? Allerdings ist die Reaktion sehr gut nachvollziehbar, denn Onlineanzeigen hat der Deibel gesehen - die sind weder form noch sachgerecht. Gehe zu einer Polizeiwache, dort wird man die Anzeige aufnehmen, weil man dazu verpflichtet ist. Es steht Polizeibeamten nämlich nicht zu, die Aufnahme einer Anzeige zu verweigern! Insbesondere darf bei einem Anfangsverdacht den Entscheidungen einer Staatsanwaltschaft nicht vorweg gegriffen werden.

@ CP, in diesem Fall hier sind Ermittlungen der Strafverfolger tatsächlich dringend geboten! Da die bislang bekannten "Gesichter" anscheinend in Hannover sind, wird man dort sammeln und entscheiden müssen!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ CP, in diesem Fall hier sind Ermittlungen der Strafverfolger tatsächlich dringend geboten! Da die bislang bekannten "Gesichter" anscheinend in Hannover sind, wird man dort sammeln und entscheiden müssen!


Bisher sind die Erfolge der Strafermittler in diesem "Anwendungsgebiet"  eher bescheiden.
Wieviele sind in den vergangenen fast sechs Jahren Abzocke abgeurteilt worden?
( mal abgesehn von den Jurastudenten... )


----------



## moni49 (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Auch ich habe heute folgende Mail bekommen:

Hallo xxxxxxxx,

      ********************************************************************
      xxxadultapps24.com                                         Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      XXX ADULT LTD.     *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 
      ********************************************************************

			Vielen Dank für den Einkauf unserer Porno App.
      In dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.

      Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende dich
      an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir 
      diese per Post.

      Ihr Username lautet: deine Emailadresse

      Ihr Passwort lautet: wie von Ihnen angegeben

      Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die Daten
      der Überweisung.

      Rechnungsbetrag: 39 Euro
      M.Laryea
      Kto: 20012001
      BLZ: 512 308 00
      Bank: Wirecard Bank

      Ihr xxxadultapps24.com - Team


      ********************************************************************
      xxxadultapps24.com                                         Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      XXX ADULT LTD.     *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *      N3 2JU LONDON 

Die Rechnung als Anhang habe ich noch nicht geöffnet wegen Verdacht auf Viren. Oder kann man das unbedenklich tun?

Ich werde gleich mal eine Antwort-Mail schicken und nach meinen Zugangsdaten fragen. Ich gebe einfach an, dass sie mir leider abhanden gekommen sind. Mal sehen, was oder ob sie antworten.


----------



## bernhard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Man antwortet nicht auf Mailmüll.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



moni49 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute folgende Mail bekommen:


Hast du kein Spamfilter?


----------



## moni49 (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

nein, leider nicht. Weiß nicht, wie ich ihn bei teleos einrichten soll.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bisher sind die Erfolge der Strafermittler in diesem "Anwendungsgebiet"  eher bescheiden.


Das stimmt nicht! Hier handelt es sich womöglich um den Verdacht eines einfachen Betruges oder evtl. auch noch um Computerbetrug! Wer jemandem eine Rechnung schickt ohne dass auch nur ansatzweise dafür eine Gegenleistung vereinbart und der Abschluss eines Vertrages vorgewiesen werden kann, handelt strafbar nach § 263 StGB. Wenn es sich dann parallel um die App-Zocke handelt, sind wir im 263a StGB. Hier geht es wahrscheinlich nicht um die üblichen Abofallen, auch wenn es so aussehen _*soll*_!

Ich erinnere nur z. B. an die Entscheidungen in Sachen Vanilla Verlag GmbH aus 2006, Betrug lohnt sich eben doch nicht! Das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Die meisten Entscheidungen in Strafrechtssachen kommen doch gar nicht in die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Wenn die Erfolge so gewaltig sind, warum gibt es dann nach wie vor diese  Abzocke?

Die Hauptdrahtzieher betreiben  diese  Geschäfte nahezu unbehelligt  schon seit
 mindestens  7 Jahren  ( schon zu Dialerzeiten... ) 
Was gefangen wurde  sind meist unbedeutende Randfiguren


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn die Erfolge so gewaltig sind, warum gibt es dann nach wie vor *diese*  Abzocke?


Einfachen Betrug gibt es seit Menschengedenken. Die Halunken wachsen nach, während sich andere zurück ziehen oder (gelegentlich) erfolgreich abgeurteilt wurden. Abzocke und Bertug wird es vorerst immer geben. Nur die Facetten, die Möglichkeiten, Ideen und der Modus Operandi ändert sich mit den Gegebenheiten seiner Zeit.

Amen!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Lassen wir es dabei bewenden. Was wirklich läuft kann eh nicht öffentlich 
diskutiert werden und hilft den  "Huch! Mir hat jemand eine böse Mail geschickt"
 Usern nicht. Solange es diese Opferkategorie gibt, wird sich Betrug  immer
 lohnen, und  es wird sie immer geben...

Das "Glaubensbekenntnis"  der Abzocker: 
"If God hadn't meant for them to be sheared, he wouldn't have made them sheep."


----------



## NikaBaby (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

So, und nach vier Tagen jetzt die nächste Rechnung.

********************************************************************
      service-apps24.com                                          Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      APPS WORLD LTD.     *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE     *      N3 2JU LONDON
      ********************************************************************


      in dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.

      Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende dich
      an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir
      diese per Post.

      Ihr Username lautet: deine Email

      Ihr Passwort lautet: wie von Ihnen angegeben

      Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die Daten
      der Überweisung.

      Rechnungsbetrag: 39 Euro
      Staschik UG
      Kto: 0020013890
      BLZ: 512 308 00
      Bank: Wirecard Bank

      Ihr service-apps24.com - Team


Und wieder meine alte Adresse.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Schick dem Staschik doch die folgende Mail:



> Sehr geehrter kreativer Vermögensvermehrer,
> 
> da ich Ihnen die Generierung und Mehrung Ihres Privateinkommens so einfach wie möglich machen möchte, habe ich Ihnen auf elektronischem Wege die Zahlung in der Mailanlage angehängt.
> 
> ...


----------



## anastasia (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo,

auch ich habe diese dubiose Rechnung erhalten:
Hallo xxx,

      ********************************************************************
      appsworld24.com                                             Rechnung
      --------------------------------------------------------------------
      APPS WORLD LTD.     *     34 ARCADIA AVENUE      *     N3 2JU LONDON 
      ********************************************************************


      in dieser Email ist deine Rechnung im Anhang enthalten.

      Wenn du diese Rechnung per Post erhalten willst, wende dich
      an den Support. Gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 5 versenden wir 
      diese per Post.

      Ihr Username lautet: deine Email

      Ihr Passwort lautet: wie von Ihnen angegeben

      Falls Du die Anlage nicht öffnen kannst, hier die Daten
      der Überweisung.

      Rechnungsbetrag: 39 Euro
      Staschik UG
      Kto: 0020013890
      BLZ: 512 308 00
      Bank: Wirecard Bank

      Ihr appsworld24.com - Team

und die Rechnung im Anhang als PDF:

*Angebot/Rechnung​Anmeldeseite: my-appsland.de
Rechnung:  vom 24.Jan.2011
Reseller: ABR.
Anmeldung: Wap-Portal Online
IP-Nummer: Gespeichert
Produkt: ALL APP
Zugang: Web-Wap-SMS​*ALL App Zugang Lifetime Update auf my-appsland.de 39,00 Euro
Ihr persönliches Nutzerprofil wurden bei der Anmeldung gespeichert.​*Gesamtkosten:39,00 Euro
Ab sofort kannst Du alle Apps auf dein Handy laden.
Deine Mitgliedschaft endet automatisch nach Ablauf der gewünschten Laufzeit.
Bitte zahle 39,00 Euro innerhalb von 5 Tagen auf folgendes Konto ein:​*Staschik UG - KontoNr: 0020013890 - Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00 - Bank: Wirecard Bank​*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________​Apps World Ltd. Wirecard Deutschland
Arcade Avenue 34 IBAN: DE95512308000020013890​N3 2JU London BIC: WIREDEMMXXX

wie man sieht finden wir neben Rechnung das Wort "Angebot". Trotzallem ist da ein Widerspruch, ein Angebot hätte anders geklungen. Ich habe an die Wirecard Bank eine Email geschrieben, wie es die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg empfiehlt. Staschik habe ich darauf hingewiesen mich nicht mehr zu belästigen, anderenfalls wird ein Anwalt auf ihn gehetzt.

Bei mir wurde auch eine alte Adresse, an der ich bereits zwei Jahre nicht gemeldet bin, verwendet. Auch mein Name wurde falsch geschrieben. Und diese Art von Diensten kann ich bei einem Handy, das bald im Museum ausgestellt wird, kaum verwenden. Auch habe ich mich nie auf irgendwelchen Downloadseiten eingetragen. Der einzige Fehler den ich vor einigen Jahren gemacht habe, war bei irgenwelchen kostenlosen Gewinnspielen mitzumachen. Ich befürchte, dass die meine Adresse weiterverkauft haben. Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen.
*


----------



## Niclas (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



anastasia schrieb:


> Ich habe an die Wirecard Bank eine Email geschrieben, wie es die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg empfiehlt. .


Die WC Bank stellt sich  solchen Aufforderungen  erfahrungsgemäß völlig taub ggü.


anastasia schrieb:


> Staschik habe ich darauf hingewiesen mich nicht mehr zu belästigen, anderenfalls wird ein Anwalt auf ihn gehetzt.


Mailroboter sind völlig ignorant.  Einen  Anwalt zu beauftragen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld 
und  bringt überhaupt nichts 
Ein Spamfilter ist effektiver und preiswerter. 


anastasia schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass die meine Adresse weiterverkauft haben. Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen.


Hunderttausende


----------



## Nagini (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

*lach* Mai Nummer 2 kam heute morgen 39Euro :wall::scherzkeks:​


----------



## Niclas (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Kein Spamfilter installiert?


----------



## moni49 (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Niclas schrieb:


> Kein Spamfilter installiert?


Wie installiert man einen Spamfilter?


----------



## Goblin (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Das kannst Du in Deinem Mailprogramm einstellen. Oder die Schrottmails einfach löschen. Das ist Spam,mehr nicht


----------



## Kaffeemaus (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo zusammen,

hab heute gleich zwei EMals von Top-Apps24.com bekommen, an 2 verschiedene Mailadressen, jeweils mit Rechnung. Hab natürlich eine Mail zurückgeschrieben in der ich etwaige Verträge widerrufe. Gleichzeitig habe ich das Einschalten eines Rechtsanwalts angedroht. Hier habe ich noch einen interessanten "Link" dazu gefunden Top-Apps24.com: Vorsicht vor dubiosen Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Liebe Grüße
Die Kaffeemaus


----------



## Goblin (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Hab natürlich eine Mail zurückgeschrieben in der ich etwaige Verträge widerrufe


An einen Mailroboter im Indischen Ozean ? Man antwortet nicht auf Spammails


> leichzeitig habe ich das Einschalten eines Rechtsanwalts angedroht


Das ist einem Mailroboter sowas von egal
Wenn Du gerne schreibst,mach das hier. Ist sinnvoller wie mit einer Fantasiefirma eine Mailfreundschaft zu beginnen
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30104/abofallehandwerklegenhtm.aspx


----------



## RobundMirian (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Auch wir haben schon 2 Mail,s dieser art bekommen,und wir wohnen in Holland . Das sagt das diese betrueger weltweit zu gange sind.wir haben auf deren mail geantwortet , aber es kam keine rektion.Bezahlen werden wir natuerlich nicht. Solten wir von denen noch so eine mail bekommen , uebergeben wir die sache an unseren anwalt


----------



## Niclas (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



RobundMirian schrieb:


> Solten wir von denen noch so eine mail bekommen , uebergeben wir die sache an unseren anwalt


Wenn euch ein Straßenköter ankläfft, geht ihr dann auch zum Anwalt?


----------



## RobundMirian (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Niclas schrieb:


> Wenn euch ein Straßenköter ankläfft, geht ihr dann auch zum Anwalt?


aber sicher


----------



## Goblin (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Briefreundschaften oder Widerrufsgeschreibsel an Nutzlosanbieter sind völlig unsinnig. Die Mails werden von einem Mailroboter "gelesen". Als Antwort kommen immer die gleichen Textbausteine zurück. Wenn überhaupt was kommt ausser weiterer Mahnmüll. Wo kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nichts widerrufen,kündigen oder sonst was tuen. Wenn euch die Mails auf den Keks gehen,Spamfilter drauf ansetzten und gut ist
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Auch der Gang zum Anwalt ist unnötig. Die Abzocker verstecken sich meist hinter Postfächern oder Scheinadressen im Ausland. Vor Gericht werden sie nie gehen da sich ihre Vorderung vor einem deutschen Gericht niemals durchsetzten lässt

WER NICHT ZAHLT KANN SEIN GELD BEHALTEN


----------



## Niclas (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



RobundMirian schrieb:


> aber sicher


 zuviel Geld oder Langeweile


----------



## Kalugnishnupf (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Von:Buchhaltung <[email protected]>
Betreff:Ihr Konto: Ihre Rechnung - Ihr Zugang
Datum:Sun, 23. Jan 2011 07:40:01

Rechnungsbetrag: 39 Euro
      Staschik UG
      Kto: 0020013890
      BLZ: 512 308 00
      Bank: Wirecard Bank

:wall: ich werd glaub auch ein kleiner krimineller :sun: - solche geschäfte scheinen sich zu lohnen. wachsen ja wie pilze aus dem boden.
unsere polizei ist ja mehr damit beschäftigt verkehrsdelikte aufzusuchen, um die einnahmen zu erhöhen, als solchen betrügern (endlich) das handwerk zu legen. stattdessen belehren sie uns mit broschüren und tips wie man sich davor schützen kann. das ja alles schön u. gut, aber ...das problem an sich ist somit nicht beseitigt und wird in zukunft weiter wachsen.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Kalugnishnupf schrieb:


> ...unsere polizei ... belehren sie uns mit broschüren und tips wie man sich davor schützen kann....


Leuten wie dir muss man es ja auch zig mal vorkauen: eine Rechnung für eine unberechtigte Forderung muss nicht bezahlt werden. Der Rechnungssteller muss beweisen können, dass der Vertrag mit dem Forderungsgegner Bestand hat. Kann er das nicht, ist die Forderung unberechtigt!

_Merke:_ jeder kann jedem eine Rechnung stellen, ob die zu Recht erhoben wird, wäre allenfalls zivil zu prüfen. Ob aber jemand in ungerechtfertigter Bereicherungsabsicht handelt, wird mit einer Strafanzeige durch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden geprüft werden. Hierzu bedarf es jedoch einen nicht unerheblichen Aufwand, insbesondere Zeit. Einfach nur danach zu schreien: "_...die sind nicht willens, denen das Handwerk zu legen_" ist billig, ungerechtfertigt und nicht ziel führend. Außerdem muss immer auch erst geprüft werden wer "DIE" sind (also wer in so einer Sache zuständig ist) und natürlich wer "DENEN" ist.
Es genügt nicht, dass eine Polizei bei der Bank anfragt, wer der Begünstigte aus den gewünschten Überweisungen ist. Nein, die Bank gibt nämlich der Polizei ggü. gar keine Auskunft sondern nur einer StA. Erst mit der Antwort geht das Spiel weiter und die Zuständigkeit von nur einer örtlich zuständigen Behörde kann angenommen werden.


----------



## Kalugnishnupf (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

deine Theorie in allen ehren .... mag alles richtig sein was du hier schreibst .. aber mal ehrlich ...seit jahren wird man von dubiosen Glücksspielen via Telefon oder eMail terrorisiert ....und was passiert? ,..nichts!  sie machen munter ihre Geschäfte weiter ...Gesetze wie sie in der letzten Zeit verabschiedet wurden sind für die Katz - die lachen uns doch aus weil ihnen keiner an die Wäsche kann, da die meisten im Ausland sitzen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:09:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:02:02 ----------




Reducal schrieb:


> Leuten wie dir muss man es ja auch zig mal vorkauen:



und Nein! mir muss keiner was zig mal vorkauen - mir gehts lediglich darum, dass die Steuerzahler mit diesem Problem allein gelassen werden. klar weiss ich das selber, dass ich nicht zahlen muss ... aber allein die tatsache, dass solche Verbrecher / Betrüber etc. ungestraft ihren Terror weiter führen - ich geh schon gar nicht mehr ans Telefon  wenn entweder "unbekannt" oder "0180.er" anrufen .... aber das NERVT - und vorweg .. ich habe meine telefonnummer niemals ins Internet gestellt oder an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und dennoch werde ich damit konfrontiert oder auch terrorisiert.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Kalugnishnupf schrieb:


> Gesetze wie sie in der letzten Zeit verabschiedet wurden sind für die Katz


...weil sie "zahnlos", nicht hinreichend durchdacht und ohne entsprechend zuständige Behörden für die Umsetzung der Sanktionen sind.



Kalugnishnupf schrieb:


> ... dass die Steuerzahler mit diesem Problem allein gelassen werden...


...das bestätigt sogar der BGH: 





			
				[B schrieb:
			
		

> BGH, 4 StR 439/00[/B]]cc) Diese Grundsätze                                           haben  auch Bedeutung für den Täuschungsbegriff des  Betrugstatbestandes.                                            Allerdings gehört es nicht zum vom  Betrugstatbestand  geschützten                                            Rechtsgut, sorglose Menschen gegen die Folgen ihrer  eigenen  Sorglosigkeit                                           zu schützen  (BGHSt 3, 99, 103; Tröndle/Fischer aaO  Rdn. 35                                            a; jew. zum Vermögensschaden).


Nur bei Top-Apps24.com und den zahlreichen, damit verbundenen Ablegern, ist der Fall so, dass man durchaus die Hannoveraner Strafverfolger mit einer Anzeige anrufen sollte. Immerhin sind die mit den Konten und diversen anderen Webeinträgen verbundenen Namen dort tatsächlich existierenden Personen zu zu ordnen. Die werden sich in jedem Fall die Frage gefallen lassen müssen, was das soll!? Wie schon geschrieben, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Nur vom diskutieren kommt da aber nicht, zumindest den Weg zu den Behörden sollte man da schon nehmen (aber keine Onlineanzeige!)


----------



## technofreak (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : App-Zocke in der Mailbox


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
> 28.01.2011
> App-Zocke in der Mailbox
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen: E-Mail-Rechnungen von Londoner Firma nicht bezahlen


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> dass man durchaus die Hannoveraner Strafverfolger mit einer Anzeige anrufen sollte


Die StA Hannover hat die Ermittlungen jedenfalls schon aufgenommen. Eine Anzeige dorthin dürfte nicht schaden. Nehmt als Verdächtigen den Namen aus der Rechnung her, damit die Fälle der Verfahrenssammlung in Hannover zugeordnet werden können.


----------



## Goblin (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Um gegen betrügerische Angebote rund um das Thema Handy-Betrug vorgehen zu können haben sich die vier deutschen Mobilfunkdienstleister zu einer Allianz zusammengeschlossen. Erste Pläne sind in diesem Zusammenhang bekannt


Lesen>>>Mobilfunker: Handy-Betrug soll gestoppt werden - WinFuture.de


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Goblin schrieb:


> > Thema Handy-Betrug
> 
> 
> http://winfuture.de/news,61122.html


Das greift aber nur, wenn auch die technischen Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind. Die Leute hier in dem Thread haben aber womöglich keine derartige Leistung genutzt sondern bekommen nur die Rechung für ein angebliches Angebot eines "Trittbrettfahrers". Meiner [derzeitigen] Meinung nach handelt es sich dabei aber um eine *Hoax* und um die genannte Website um einen *Dummy* zur Irreführung der Betrachter. Nur die Rechnungen und die Kontoverbindungen sind echt, nicht aber deren Inhalt!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... bekommen nur die Rechnung für ein angebliches Angebot eines "Trittbrettfahrers"


Die Hinweise verdichten sich:



> *App-gezockt per E-Mail*
> 
> "Hier wird wohl wieder einmal ein plumper Versuch unternommen,  Verbraucher ohne Anlass zu einer Zahlung auf Konten dubioser Empfänger  zu bewegen."


Top-apps24.com: Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor Rechnungen von App World Ltd.


----------



## Ralle10 (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Hallo!
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, ich habe auch eine Abzockrechnung von der Firma Staschik aus London bekommen. Ich soll was für mein Habdy für 96€ bestellt haben, habe aber nichts bestellt. Gestern bekam ich per E-Mail etwas von Mogu Dienst, ich hätte vergessen zu Wiedersprechen und müsste jetzt Zahlen. Ich habe dazu eine E-Mail ans Bundesministerium für Justits geschrieben. Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung werde ich keinen Cent zahlen. Die Farge ist noch abzuklären ob ich die wegen Betrug
Anzeigen soll. Vor ca zwei Jahren hatte ich einen ähnlichen Fall. Die habe ich Angezeigt verlief aber im Sand da die Firma sich in Dubei befand. Ich rege mich über solche dubiosen Sachen immer sehr auf ( Krankheitsbedingt.)
Bitte die Rechtschreibefehler überlesen.:wall:
Gruß Ralle 10


----------



## Ralle10 (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*



Ralle10 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, ich habe auch eine Abzockrechnung von der Firma Staschik aus London bekommen. Ich soll was für mein Habdy für 96€ bestellt haben, habe aber nichts bestellt. Gestern bekam ich per E-Mail etwas von Mogu Dienst, ich hätte vergessen zu Wiedersprechen und müsste jetzt Zahlen. Ich habe dazu eine E-Mail ans Bundesministerium für Justits geschrieben. Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung werde ich keinen Cent zahlen. Die Farge ist noch abzuklären ob ich die wegen Betrug
> Anzeigen soll. Vor ca zwei Jahren hatte ich einen ähnlichen Fall. Die habe ich Angezeigt verlief aber im Sand da die Firma sich in Dubei befand. Ich rege mich über solche dubiosen Sachen immer sehr auf ( Krankheitsbedingt.)
> Bitte die Rechtschreibefehler überlesen.:wall:
> Gruß Ralle 10


Habe den Beitrag wohl an falscher Stelle einetragen? Ich bin schon etwas älter und kein Computer Freack!


----------



## Goblin (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Ich rege mich über solche dubiosen Sachen immer sehr auf


Hast Du kein Spamfilter ?


----------



## Ralle10 (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Vielen Dank von allen die hier geschrieben haben. Ich habe keinen Spam Filter
wie und wo kann mann den bekommen und auf den Computer aufspielen. Anti Vier Programm habe ich das wird auch immer auf den neuesten Stand gehalten.
Also werde ich zur Polizei gehen und die anzeigen und auf Hannover verweisen.
Danke1 Ralle10


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*





Spamfilter für Outlook / Express, Thunderbird und Server - SPAMfighter


----------



## nate (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*



Ralle10 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, ich habe auch eine Abzockrechnung von der Firma Staschik aus London bekommen. Ich soll was für mein Habdy für 96€ bestellt haben, habe aber nichts bestellt. Gestern bekam ich per E-Mail etwas von Mogu Dienst, ich hätte vergessen zu Wiedersprechen und müsste jetzt Zahlen. Ich habe dazu eine E-Mail ans Bundesministerium für Justits geschrieben. Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung werde ich keinen Cent zahlen. Die Farge ist noch abzuklären ob ich die wegen Betrug
> Anzeigen soll. Vor ca zwei Jahren hatte ich einen ähnlichen Fall. Die habe ich Angezeigt verlief aber im Sand da die Firma sich in Dubei befand. Ich rege mich über solche dubiosen Sachen immer sehr auf ( Krankheitsbedingt.)
> Bitte die Rechtschreibefehler überlesen.:wall:
> Gruß Ralle 10


 
Hallo,

nach zwei Rechnungen von den AppAbzockern habe ich noch eine weitere von Mogu erhalten.
Würde mich interessieren, wie der genaue Wortlaut ist. Ich denke, dass beide Rechnungen identisch sind. Was mir auch noch auffiel war, dass die Firmenanschrift auch in London ist und die mit der gleichen Bank zusammenarbeiten

Gruß
Nate

PS.: Die Apps haben schon eine Anzeige weg und Mogu folgt auf dem Fuße.


----------



## nate (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo,

da ich noch eine Frage an die Polizei hatte wegen Moogu, fragte ich nach was aus meiner Anzeige gegen die Apps geworden ist.

Der Beamte meinte, meine Anzeige wäre zur Staatsanwaltschaft AC gegangen und es würde schon eine Sammlung div. Anzeigen existieren, die bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover vorliegen - lol - sag ich da.:vlol:

gruß
nate


----------



## blacky18 (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Weils so schön ist und heute Karnevalssonntag.
Die lassen nichzt locker, aber diesmal von Moogu ???
hier der Text unter diesem Betreff:





> *Übergabeprotokoll an die Strafverfolgungsbehörde März 2011*
> da bis heute immer noch KEIN Zahlungseingang von Ihnen erfolgt ist, möchten wir  Sie nochmals ausdrücklich daran erinnern, Ihren Zahlungsrückstand auszugleichen.  Allein somit können Sie sämtlichen gerichtlichen Konsequenzen und  Bonitätsverschlechterungen aus dem Weg gehen!
> 
> Die Strafanzeige wird am  **.**.2011 von uns in Auftrag gegeben.
> ...


Noch viel Spasß für alle die es auch noch bekommen.
_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## nate (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Weils so schön ist und heute Karnevalssonntag.
> Die lassen nichzt locker, aber diesmal von Moogu ???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



nate schrieb:


> . Moogu hat seit dieser Woche auch ne Anzeige von mir am Allerwertesten kleben.


Uns was für eine* ladungsfähige* Adresse hast du bei der Anzeige angegeben? 
Was für einen Straftatbestand hast du angegeben? 
( Mahndrohmüll per Email  verschicken ist kein Betrug. ) 
Solange jemand nicht gezahlt hat, ist er kein Geschädigter sondern nur belästigt.

Die Seite ist anonym registriert und die Adresse im Impressum ist ein Briefkasten in UK.


----------



## marple (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo und Helau,

gleiches Schreiben, gleiche IP-Adresse!

Bis zum ersten Schreiben vom Januar kannte ich diesen Namen und Dienst überhaupt nicht. Kann man wirklich nichts gegen diese Abzocker tun? Polizei nimmt ja keine Anzeige auf, da ich nicht bezahlt und somit nicht geschädigt wurde. Die nerven diese Leute. 

:machkaputt:

Viele Grüße
Marple


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



marple schrieb:


> . Kann man wirklich nichts gegen diese Abzocker tun?


Spamfilter aktivieren ( oder wenigsten brain 1.0 ) 
Unaufgeforderte Emails von unbekannten Adressen sind definitionsgemäß Spam. 

Wenn ich wegen jeder schwachsinnigen Spammail, bei der man abzuzocken versucht ( und  das ist fast jede) zu Polizei rennen wollte, könnte ich dort ein Dauerquartier einrichten. 

Du rennst doch auch nicht wegen jedem  Köter, der dich ankläfft, oder Penner, der dich anbaggert, 
zur Polizei


----------



## marple (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Du rennst doch auch nicht wegen jedem  Köter, der dich ankläfft, oder Penner, der dich anbaggert, 
zur Polizei [/QUOTE]

Stimmt schon Du hast ja recht!! aber ich denke auch an die, die darauf reinfallen und durch diese Drohungen dann verunsichert sind und bezahlen.
Schönen Tag noch
Marple


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



marple schrieb:


> ich denke auch an die, die darauf reinfallen und durch diese Drohungen dann verunsichert sind und bezahlen.


...und wenn das hunderttausendfach vorkommt und kein Straftatbestand ist, dann gibt es da eine Lücke. Massiv wissentlich Forderungen zu stellen, die unberechtigt sind, könnte man durchaus als Täuschungshandlung sehen in der Absicht, durch Irreführung eine Vermögensverfügung auszulösen. Dann ist man beim Betrugsversuch - und der ist (bereits heute) strafbar. Wie gesagt: Wenn da eine Lücke besteht, wenn da ggf. Zweifel bestehen (wie man an Persilscheinen deutscher Staatsanwaltschaften sehen kann), dann sollte man sie schließen.

Wer also solchen Müll händisch in den Abfall sortiert, kann nebenbei auch eine Mail an seinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten schreiben.



jupp11 schrieb:


> Du rennst doch auch nicht wegen jedem Köter, der dich ankläfft, oder Penner, der dich anbaggert,
> zur Polizei


Ein Köter kläfft, weil er ein Köter ist.
Ein Penner baggert an, weil er in Not ist (warum auch immer).
Diese Leute machen das, weil sie damit erfolgreich Geld ergaunern.

Das ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, der begründet, kläffende Köter anders zu behandeln als diese Betrüger.
*Von Strafanzeigen nur deshalb Abstand zu nehmen, "weil sie ohnehin eingestellt werden", ist - in meinen Augen - falsch.* Auch wenn mir die Beamten persönlich wegen der möglicherweise unsinnigen Mehrarbeit leid tun.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> .
> *Von Strafanzeigen nur deshalb Abstand zu nehmen, "weil sie ohnehin eingestellt werden", ist - in meinen Augen - falsch.* Auch wenn mir die Beamten persönlich wegen der möglicherweise unsinnigen Mehrarbeit leid tun.


Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, wenn dann ein paar Anzeigen wegen solcher Lappalien
 wie  Diebstahl,  Körperverletzung usw eben was länger in der Bearbeitung dauern...

Bist du dir eigentlich im klaren  darüber,   was du hier von dir gibst?


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor neuer Spam-Welle
> 
> In den letzten Wochen haben viele Verbraucher ungewöhnliche Email-Post erhalten. Zwischen 39 und 96 Euro sollen für einen Zugang zu Seiten wie top-apps24.com, xXx Adult Ltd. oder moogu-dienst.com bezahlt werden.


Quelle: VZ Hessen


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bist du dir eigentlich im klaren  darüber,   was du hier von dir gibst?


Ich denke schon.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich denke schon.



Dann kann man dich nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Wer nicht mehr in der Lage ist, 
die Wichtigkeit und  Rangfolge  von Straftaten  zu bewerten,  hat die  völlig die Maßstäbe verloren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich halte den Massenbetrug an Hunderttausenden für ein durchaus  bedeutsames Thema und ich finde Deine Argumentation nicht fair. Hierzulande werden wegen kommerzieller Sportveranstaltungen und sinnloser Politikerstammtische massive Manpower seitens der Polizei eingesetzt, im Vergleich dazu halte ich die Verfolgung von Massenbetrug für durchaus notwendig. Dass Mehrarbeit wegen der Bearbeitung von Strafanzeigen wegen Massenbetrugsphänomenen die Polizei davon abhält, Strafanzeigen wegen Körperverletzung oder Diebstahl zu verfolgen, das glaube ich nicht. Wobei ich es in gewissem Maße auch tolerieren würde: Der Diebstahl eines CD-Players im Saturn gegen den versuchten Betrug an absichtlich ausgewählten älteren Mitbürgern durch Telefonbetrüger? Ist es dann ok, den CD-Player-Dieb laufen zu lassen? Oder ist es nicht ok, wenn die Opfer [des Massenbetrugs] "nur" naive Jugendliche sind? Es ist verdammt schwer, hier eine Abwägung zu finden. Dass Du mir deshalb Realitätsverlust unterstellst, kann ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen (was nicht heißt, dass ich Deine Grundargumentation nicht verstehen würde)


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Die Anzeigenwelle läuft  laut den Meldungen in Foren/Blogs  angeblich bereits  auf Hochtouren.

Weitere  "Werbung"  ist daher  in diesem Forum überflüssig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



technofreak schrieb:


> Weitere  "Werbung"  ist daher  in diesem Forum überflüssig.


Das stimmt in diesem Fall, danke für die Mediation*

*_
ein strukturiertes freiwilliges Verfahren zur konstruktiven Beilegung eines Konfliktes._

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## nate (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Spamfilter aktivieren ( oder wenigsten brain 1.0 )
> Unaufgeforderte Emails von unbekannten Adressen sind definitionsgemäß Spam.
> 
> Wenn ich wegen jeder schwachsinnigen Spammail, bei der man abzuzocken versucht ( und das ist fast jede) zu Polizei rennen wollte, könnte ich dort ein Dauerquartier einrichten.
> ...


 
Dem stimme ich so ganz und gar nicht zu. 

Es ist wohl doch ein ganz großer Unterschied, ob ich ein Angebot oder eine Rechnung bekomme. Auch wenn eine Rechnung unbegründet ist, muss man darauf reagieren. 

So weit ich weis ist es auch so, dass bei einem Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht nicht geprüft wird, ob diese Forderung rechtens ist oder nicht. Lasse ich hier meine Einspruchsfrist verstreichen, erkenne ich die Forderung an. 

Im Falle von Apps und Moogu ist dies ein versuchter Leistungsbetrug und wird dementsprechend vom Gesetzgeber bestraft. Nun, hier einfach die Augen zumachen und denken es geht bald vorbei ist wohl nicht die richtige Maßnahme.

lg.
nate


----------



## Goblin (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



> Auch wenn eine Rechnung unbegründet ist, muss man darauf reagieren


Warum ??


> So weit ich weis ist es auch so, dass bei einem Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht nicht geprüft wird, ob diese Forderung rechtens ist oder nicht. Lasse ich hier meine Einspruchsfrist verstreichen, erkenne ich die Forderung an


Hörst Du bitte auf die User hier mit diesem Mahnbescheidsunfug irre zu machen und zu verunsichern :unzufrieden:


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



nate schrieb:


> Im Falle von Apps und Moogu ist dies ein versuchter Leistungsbetrug und wird dementsprechend vom Gesetzgeber bestraft.


Ob der Gesetzgeber die Verantwortlichen in Polen oder GB oder sonstwo auch findet? 


nate schrieb:


> Nun, hier einfach die Augen zumachen und denken es geht bald vorbei ist wohl nicht die richtige Maßnahme.


Doch, das ist hier die richtige Maßnahme!
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-hessen.de/telekomm/presse/11_021.pdf


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



nate schrieb:


> So weit ich weis ist es auch so, dass bei einem Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht nicht geprüft wird, ob diese Forderung rechtens ist oder nicht. Lasse ich hier meine Einspruchsfrist verstreichen, erkenne ich die Forderung an.


Nicht schon wieder das Mahnbescheidshysteriemärchen, das von VZetten  und Anwälten 
in die Welt gesetzt wird ( warum wohl  ) und von den Medien "besinnungslos" 
nachgebetet wird. 
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/

>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Die  Chance auf den Jackpot ist ganz erheblich  größer als sowas von einem "Mahnmüller"  
zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Sehr viel hast du von der Nutzlosbranche noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



nate schrieb:


> So weit ich weis ist es auch so, dass bei einem Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht nicht geprüft wird, ob diese Forderung rechtens ist oder nicht. Lasse ich hier meine Einspruchsfrist verstreichen, erkenne ich die Forderung an.


Was besseres als ein MB könnte gar nicht passieren. Dann gäbe es endlich eine in Deutschland 
 ladungsfähige Adresse . Ohne  die bekommt man nämlich keinen MB ( für 23€)  

Die Polizei ( und zig andere) würde dich küssen dafür.  :scherzkeks:

j


----------



## blacky18 (6 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich verstehe einfach unsere Gesetzgeber nicht,wollen die das so haben, damit die Anwälte und Gerichte besczhäftigt sind, wegen Vollbeschäftigung.
Eswäre doch ein EInfaches, ein Gesetz zu erlassen, indem erst ein Geschäft zustande kommt über das Internet, wenn jemand bezahlt hat und vorher das alles nur als Angebot zu sehen ist, dann würde doch dieser Müll aufhören, denn dann würde jede Drohung ins Leere verlaufen.
Aber anscheinend will das niemand.:wall:


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend will das niemand.


Darum geht es hier doch gar nicht. Der Gesetzgeber hat den einfachen Betrug und den Versuch sehr wohl als solche geregelt! Wenn jemand eine Rechnung für einen angeblichen Vertrag bekommt, von dem er gar nichts weiß, dann besteht der Verdacht des Betruges nach § 263 StGB, zumindest aber der Versuch dazu.


----------



## jupp11 (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Diese angeblichen Forderung kommen  per  unaufgeforderter Mails  von unbekannten Adressen.
Im "Volksmund" nennt man so etwas Spam.

Halbwegs erfahrene WWW-User schützen sich vor solchem Müll per  Spamfilter oder brain 1.0
 und erkennen,  dass es Spam ist und löschen solchen Unfug.   

Andere regen sich fürchterlich  darüber auf und  schreien nach dem Gesetzgeber 
Die  sollten besser den Stecker zum Internet ziehen, da es  für sie  viel zu gefährlich ist...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend will das niemand.:wall:


Die passende Gesetzgebung alleine reicht doch nicht. Schau Dir mal den Verkehr auf einer viel befahrenen Straße an. Am besten stellst Du Dich mal neben ein Stopschild und zählst, wie viele Verkehrsteilnehmer ohne tatsächlich anzuhalten da drüber semmeln. Dürfen die das? Nö? Werden die dafür bestraft? Nö...

Und so ist das mit den Abofallen auch:
Die Rechtsprechung ist da. Sie muss nur entsprechend ausgelegt werden. Aber nicht mal da sind wir an der Wurzel des Problems. Es muss in die Köpfe aller Betroffenen, was da gespielt wird: Egal ob auf Papier oder per Mail: Das gehört mit der Viagra- oder Kaffeefahrtenwerbung in den Müll. Nehmen wir mal an, es gäbe einen Rechnungs- oder Mahnlauf von so einem Windei und kein einziger Betroffener würde da überhaupt drauf reagieren.

Oder wirklich jeder unfreiwillige Kunde würde seinem Provider gegenüber rebellieren, wenn er eine undurchsichtige Position auf seiner Telefonrechnung finden würde. Dann wäre das ganze schöne Geschäftsprinzip im Eimer.

Als Betroffener sollte man sich zu allererst ein dickeres Fell zulegen. Wenn es einen ärgert, kann man auch reagieren. Allerdings sollte man auf Brieffreundschaften verzichten und sie da treffen, wo es weh tut: Sie öffentlich machen. Ihnen den Geldfluss abschneiden. Da gibt es durchaus Möglichkeiten.


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, es gäbe einen Rechnungs- oder Mahnlauf von so einem Windei und kein einziger Betroffener würde da überhaupt drauf reagieren.



Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. zum Thema Abofallen schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:
> 
> Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> ...


Das gilt natürlich genauso so für diese Windeiermails


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Das Problem ist doch daß viele erstmal zahlen und DANN um Hilfe schreien, grad mit den neuen Handy-Apps. Wer von den Youngsters liest denn seine Rechnung? Und wer geht dann gegen den inkassierenden Betreiber vor?
Wenn ich hier die Posts lese sind die doch letztendlich froh daß sie mit 5.- 10.- oder 20.- Euro weggekommen sind und wenns hoch kommt schreiben sie als 3. Beitrag "Hurra ich hab hier oder dort angerufen, hat mich zwar nochmal 5.- Euro gekostet aber ich bin das Abo los und jetzt erstatte ich Anzeige".
Die 59,90 Abofallen gingen ja noch, da haben doch mehr Leute VOR dem Zahlen gefragt, ich denke aber daß da auch noch etliche unter dem Mahndruck wider besseren Wissens eingeknickt sind.
Ich sehe unsere einzige Chance soviele Menschen wie möglich schon vorher zu impfen denn die Lücken der Strafverfolögung werden wir nicht stopfen können.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das als Lücke bezeichnen kann. Die Exekutive kann das ja überhaupt nicht leisten. Es ist quasi der Preis der Freiheit für mündige Bürger, die rechtschaffen handeln. Sonst müsste auch jedem Stopschild gleich ein Polizist zur Seite stehen.

Es gibt ja durchaus Mechanismen, die dem Mitbewerber erlauben würden, sich den Stall sauber zu und seinen Ruf rein zu halten. Aber wer will sich schon den ehrbaren Beruf des Abofallenbetreibers oder des Mobilfunkabzockers auf die Visitenkarte schreiben? Die blasen dann alle wunderbar einmütig ins selbe Horn, weil es vor mitternachtsgrauen und schwarzen Scharfen nur so wimmelt und jedes weiß: Im eigentlichen Wortsinn verdienen die ihr Geld nicht.


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man das als Lücke bezeichnen kann. Die Exekutive kann das ja überhaupt nicht leisten. Es ist quasi der Preis der Freiheit für mündige Bürger, die rechtschaffen handeln. Sonst müsste auch jedem Stopschild gleich ein Polizist zur Seite stehen.



Da seh´ ich durchaus einen Unterschied.
Laß wegen mir den Versuch noch mangels Kontrolleur durchgehen wie beim Stopschild wenns keiner sieht.
Aber wenns am Stopschild kracht ist sehr wohl die Exekutive anwesend, je nach Schwere auch in größeren Mengen.
Und "gekracht" hats doch bei den Abofuzzis (alt), Abofuzzis (neu) Kaffeefahrern etc. doch schon genug.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Versteh offengestanden die Diskussion  nicht: Der momentane Zustand  ist politisch,  
von Interessensverbänden und  Lobbyisten gewollt.

>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.

Wer das geändert haben will, muß sich an seinen  Bundestagsabgeordneten wenden. 

Was  hier erfolgen  kann, ist mit Information vorbeugen und  nachsorgen. 
 Mehr ist nicht "drin".


----------

